# What AM I ???



## Jeff S. (May 6, 2006)

I was given this about a year ago under assumption it was a yellow jake. Now with my group of Jakes, he is nothing like them. Sorry for the p-poor pictures, its not my camera. The fin has a orange highlight, and I cant figure it out. 
EDIT:

I got some better pics so enjoy. Thanks Fogel for the answer. Sorry for the messy tank. Just came home been gone a few days.

Jeff


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

A VERY nice Aulonocara Lwanda. Congrats. :thumb:


----------



## Jeff S. (May 6, 2006)

Well thank you!!!

I will get a decent pic soon, and get it up. He is a nice fish and has thrived in the tank. Guess maybe time to look for some girlies for him. Thanks again. I had looked into most profiles and just hadnt found it. I probably hadnt checked that one.

Jeff


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If you get females, you need to move them to their own tank. If you don't, you won't be able to trust the spawns. :thumb:

He is a beauty!

Kim


----------

